
Ask HN: Are there any books, sources that outline system vulnerabilities? - ponderatul
I&#x27;m reading Ryan Holiday&#x27;s - &quot;Trust me, I&#x27;m lying&quot; where he decides to speak openly about a vulnerability in the media system, that has been exploited times and times again.<p>This brought me to the question: Can we make a list of sources, books that outline vulnerabilities in any system (technical, human, inter-human etc.)?
======
Davidbrcz
The Common Vulnerabilities and Exposures (CVE) system provides a reference-
method for publicly known information-security vulnerabilities and exposures.

~~~
neurobot
Just an addition, 'Common Weakness Enumeration'

